# Pot Roast or Beef Stew Recipe - Need one



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone got a good pot roast and/or beef stew recipe for the crock pot they want to share. Got a good BOGO deal on some roasts at the store the other day.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Rammer Jammer said:


> Anyone got a good pot roast and/or beef stew recipe for the crock pot they want to share. Got a good BOGO deal on some roasts at the store the other day.


For stew I mix APFlower, Salt, pepper, garlic, parsley and celery seed. Dredge your stew meat in that and fry it in about 2 Tbs of olive oil Brown untill flower is brown. Add about a quart of water and let simmer for about 2 hours. When the meat starts to get pretty tender at about 4-5 cups of cut carrots, potatoes onion and celery. Let that simmer for about another 2 hours. I 

For Roast I cut up a large onion, 3-4 medium potatoes and 5-6 celery stalks and maybe soem fresh mushrooms. Add salt and pepper, a package of lipton onion soup mix and a can of cream of mushroom soop. Put that in a slow cooker on low over night or before you go to work.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

ive got a 2 1/2 lb pork shoulder roast in the crock pot now, its small but just my wife me and a 6yr. I made some sauce last night on the stove and brought to a boil and let cool down over night in the fridge. brought it to a broil again this morning at 7 and seasoned the roast with only sea salt. I turned the crock pot on low, put the roast in, pour the sauce around it and wait. ill report back on time need to cook.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

If you want a quick and easy sauce, that is pretty tasty, try 1 pack lipton onion soup and 1 can of coke. That amount works well for just the roast and no veggies in a smaller pot. But just double everything up when using veggies in the pot as well. (2 packs soup, about 2 cans coke.)


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I decided to start one for dinner about 11

Here's it naked with onions, carrots and potatoes.









After adding 1 1/2 pack of onion soup mix and 20 oz coke.









decided to add in a little more carrots after that pic. Gonna cook on low for about 8 hrs :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I never do it the same twice! I throw everything together and cook it down!!! Add seasoning to taste and you are done!!!!


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

wow you guys know what a crock pot is lol......


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Heres a crock pot roast recipe thats dead easy and pretty darn good too. 

*To Die for Pot Roast*


*Description* This recipe is a classic from http://www.copykatchat.com originally posted by BakerBella 2001.
*Ingredients*


_Course_
Meats
_Difficulty_
Beginner
_Source_
You Gotta Try This!
_Makes_
Varies
1 beef roast, any cut, to fit size of crock pot (I think Chuck is the best, with all the fat and all)
1 Pkg. Hidden Valley Ranch Dressing mix
1 pkg. brown gravy mix
1 pkg. Italian Dressing mix
1/2 C. water
*Methods/steps*
Combine mixes well and sprinkle half over roast in pot. Pour water into bottom of pot, and add the other half of the mixes in the water. Cook maybe on low for 8-9hours.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Note to self: Do not put potatoes in at the beginning like everything else. You end up with MUSHATOES.

Other than that, it was great. So good, I forgot to snap a pic.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

FISHBOXFULL said:


> ive got a 2 1/2 lb pork shoulder roast in the crock pot now, its small but just my wife me and a 6yr. I made some sauce last night on the stove and brought to a boil and let cool down over night in the fridge. brought it to a broil again this morning at 7 and seasoned the roast with only sea salt. I turned the crock pot on low, put the roast in, pour the sauce around it and wait. ill report back on time need to cook.


basted it maby 4 times with the sauce and pulled the plug at 4pm. made sandwiches about 5:30 (makes 6 reg. sz) , you had to use a fork to get it out of the pot.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I made beef stew last night, took 3 hours on the stove:

1lb stew beef
1c beef broth
3c H2O
1c chopped celery
1c chopped carrots
1c chopped onions
2c cubed taters
1 clove garlic
dashes of black pepper, thyme, oregeno, celery salt and a bay leaf or 2
1/4c veg oil
1 large can whole tomatoes drained

Start the water, broth, smashed garlic and spices in a large pot. Brown the meat in the oil, I lightly coat it with flour. Add the browned meat to the pot and cook on low for an hour. Add celery, carrots and onions at this point, cook on low for another hour, add taters and tomatoes and cook on low until the taters are cooked, about another hour. I like my veggies soft so I tend to cook a little longer. You can adjust if you like them crisp. Add some corn starch or left over mashed taters to thicken if desired.

Slap yo momma good !!!

Rick


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I made this one last night and it was awesome and simple!

4lb roast
handful of new potatoes
two handfuls of baby carrots
4 celery stalks
can of beef broth
1 package of lipton onion mix
half an onion

salt & peppered the roast to taste and browned all all sides - threw it in the crock pot.
poured in the beef broth.
sprinkled in the onion mix
cut the potatoes in half - the larger ones in quarters and threw them in.
threw in the carrots.
diced the onion and celery stalks and threw them in.

cooked on low for 10 hours and man the house smelled awesome when I got home that evening. Everything was perfectly tender (no mashed potatoes or carrots). Made a pot of white rice and it was on!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Cooked it for 11 Hours today, served over white rice.. unbeatable! Ultimate comfort food imo.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Austin said:


> Cooked it for 11 Hours today, served over white rice.. unbeatable! Ultimate comfort food imo.


Looks good - that's exactly what mine looked like. You're right, it's one of the finest meals imo.


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

Just a bit of ole school put a cup of coffee in on the front side thats what brought about the name red eye gravy.It works with most every gravy I use it @ Thanksgiving. over the top yum and raves


----------

